# Angolo



## Nono (1 Aprile 2022)

Netflix o Prime 

Che si guarda stasera?


----------



## Etta (1 Aprile 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Netflix o Prime
> 
> Che si guarda stasera?


C’è un mezzo pornazzo su Cielo.


----------



## Nono (1 Aprile 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> C’è un mezzo pornazzo su Cielo.


No no .... poi mi vedo costretto a toccarmi


----------



## Etta (1 Aprile 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> No no .... poi mi vedo costretto a toccarmi


Poi diventi cieco.


----------



## Nono (1 Aprile 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Poi diventi cieco.


In compenso ho una mano gigante


----------



## omicron (1 Aprile 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> In compenso ho una mano gigante


Ti sembra


----------



## Koala (1 Aprile 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Netflix o Prime
> 
> Che si guarda stasera?


Non ho mai visto Grey’s Anatomy e la danno su prime, l’ho iniziata proprio in questo momento… ma cazzo sono una marea di serie ed episodi


----------



## CIRCE74 (2 Aprile 2022)

Koala ha detto:


> Non ho mai visto Grey’s Anatomy e la danno su prime, l’ho iniziata proprio in questo momento… ma cazzo sono una marea di serie ed episodi


Grey's Anatomy...io e mia figlia siamo drogate!!!...specialmente delle prime serie quando tutto era un po' più leggero....


----------



## Venice30 (2 Aprile 2022)

Io lucifer su Netflix 
Che bono che è Tom Ellis


----------



## Nono (2 Aprile 2022)

Venice30 ha detto:


> Io lucifer su Netflix
> Che bono che è Tom Ellis


Ho visto un paio di serie poi mi ha stufato...


----------



## ladyred (2 Aprile 2022)

Netflix molto meglio di prime secondo me


----------



## Nono (2 Aprile 2022)

ladyred ha detto:


> Netflix molto meglio di prime secondo me


Si si .... però ogni tanto qualcosa di figo la si trova anche su prime


----------



## ladyred (2 Aprile 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Si si .... però ogni tanto qualcosa di figo la si trova anche su prime


vero! Ora ho visto spesso in giro la pubblicità del film con Ben Affleck come novità


----------



## Nono (2 Aprile 2022)

ladyred ha detto:


> vero! Ora ho visto spesso in giro la pubblicità del film con Ben Affleck come novità


Acque profonde??? Mah .... mica piaciuto tanto


----------



## ladyred (2 Aprile 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Acque profonde??? Mah .... mica piaciuto tanto


Non l’ho ancora visto, ero tentata


----------



## Nono (2 Aprile 2022)

ladyred ha detto:


> Non l’ho ancora visto, ero tentata


Adam project? Visto??
A me è piaciuto tantissimo


----------



## ladyred (2 Aprile 2022)

Neanche quello.  Ho visto windfall su Netflix ma trooooppo lento, peccato perché il finale mi è piaciuto


----------



## ivanl (2 Aprile 2022)

Netflix ce l'ho, la pago e mai visto niente, tranne la casa di carta. Penso eliminerò.
Prime ce l'ho più che altro per l'uso consegne rapide, qualcosa ho guardato. 
Quasi inutili entrambe, comunque


----------



## Nono (2 Aprile 2022)

Io sto guardando il giovane Wallander .... non è male


----------



## Nono (14 Aprile 2022)

Bru ...... hai visto la serie su prime ispirata al racconto "i sei giorni del condor"?
Titolo "Condor"


----------



## Brunetta (14 Aprile 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Bru ...... hai visto la serie su prime ispirata al racconto "i sei giorni del condor"?
> Titolo "Condor"


Non ancora. Ho visto che c’è. So che l’autore del libro, ne ha scritti altri due.


----------



## Nono (14 Aprile 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non ancora. Ho visto che c’è. So che l’autore del libro, ne ha scritti altri due.


Io prima puntata ...  figo


----------



## Brunetta (14 Aprile 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Io prima puntata ...  figo


Guarderò.
Ho iniziato Prison brek bello e Ordinary Joe carino


----------



## Tachipirina (14 Aprile 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Guarderò.
> Ho iniziato *Prison brek* bello e Ordinary Joe carino


bellissimo, visto 4 anni fa , non riuscivo a staccarmi una dietro l'altra appena riuscivo. 
Lo riguarderei volentieri data la scarsa memoria che ho.

Figo e ingegnosissimo il fratellino (peccato che è gay)


----------



## Brunetta (14 Aprile 2022)

Tachipirina ha detto:


> bellissimo, visto 4 anni fa , non riuscivo a staccarmi una dietro l'altra appena riuscivo.
> Lo riguarderei volentieri data la scarsa memoria che ho.
> 
> Figo e ingegnosissimo il fratellino (peccato che è gay)


Peccato per noi sorelle. Comunque è fuori zona.


----------



## Tachipirina (14 Aprile 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Peccato per noi sorelle. Comunque è fuori zona.


se fossi stata* sicura* che ci scappasse una scopatina , sarei stata disposta ad andare in zona 
ma tempo perso
ma resta bono....oggi meno, ma in quella serie era proprio bellino.


----------



## Brunetta (14 Aprile 2022)

Tachipirina ha detto:


> se fossi stata* sicura* che ci scappasse una scopatina , sarei stata disposta ad andare in zona
> ma tempo perso
> ma resta bono....oggi meno, ma in quella serie era proprio bellino.


Ci sono persone, uomini e donne, che da giovani hanno una grazia che perdono col tempo, altri guadagnano profondità.
Io sono a posto non avendo mai avuto né una, né l’altra


----------



## Nono (14 Aprile 2022)

alberto15 ha detto:


> pure io l'ho visto e pure acque profonde..... la scena dello scrittore che becca Ben Affleck con il morto e poi in auto non riesce a scappare da lui in bicicletta e' totalmente assurda dai. Per non parlare del picnic . Ma con tutto il posto che c'e' , dovevano andare a farlo a 20 metri da dove avevano messo il morto ??(in mezzo ad una foresta??) Assurdo dai.


Anche la trama .... a dir poco fastidiosa.
Comunque lei notevole....


----------



## Nono (28 Luglio 2022)

Ieri sera: Gli anni più belli
Con Favino, Kim Rossi stuart ed una Micaela Ramazzotti strepitosa


----------



## patroclo (28 Luglio 2022)

ultimamente RaiPlay ...si trovano cose interessanti


----------



## Brunetta (28 Luglio 2022)

Koala ha detto:


> Non ho mai visto Grey’s Anatomy e la danno su prime, l’ho iniziata proprio in questo momento… ma cazzo sono una marea di serie ed episodi


Per carità! Inizia benino, poi scade nella soap politicamente corretta ed equilibrata.



Nono ha detto:


> Bru ...... hai visto la serie su prime ispirata al racconto "i sei giorni del condor"?
> Titolo "Condor"


Leggendo questo post ho ricordato il tuo suggerimento e mi sono accorta che mi è risultato da leggere un thread vecchio. 
Non ho ancora iniziato il Condor.
Invece ho iniziato Homecoming di cui non so ancora dire se è più che carino.
E sono in attesa di ogni nuovo episodio di Better Call Saul.



Nono ha detto:


> Ieri sera: Gli anni più belli
> Con Favino, Kim Rossi stuart ed una Micaela Ramazzotti strepitosa


A me è piaciuto. Certo non è Scola.


----------



## Nono (28 Luglio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> A me è piaciuto. Certo non è Scola.


Oggi provo a vedermi: qualcosa di nuovo


----------



## MariLea (28 Luglio 2022)

Sceglierei "Terapia di coppia per amanti"
che mi dite?


----------



## Nono (28 Luglio 2022)

Mhhhhh ... 
Anche io volevo vederlo

Forse ne avrei avuto bisogno tempo fa


----------



## MariLea (28 Luglio 2022)

non cerco serie che se mi piacciono non dormo più...
ho visto solo la prima serie della casa di carta, tutta d'un fiato... e ho detto basta, solo film


----------



## CIRCE74 (28 Luglio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per carità! Inizia benino, poi scade nella soap politicamente corretta ed equilibrata.


Bruni vuoi essere la mia "persona"?


----------



## Brunetta (28 Luglio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Bruni vuoi essere la mia "persona"?


OmG 
Poi (ovviamente per scelta dell’attrice) sparisce e chi s’è visto s’è visto.


----------



## Nocciola (28 Luglio 2022)

MariLea ha detto:


> Sceglierei "Terapia di coppia per amanti"
> che mi dite?


Carino


----------



## Nono (29 Luglio 2022)

Keep breathing...... m'ispira ....


----------



## MariLea (29 Luglio 2022)

ed io mi sa che copio....


----------



## Nono (29 Luglio 2022)

MariLea ha detto:


> ed io mi sa che copio....


Guardiamo insieme?


----------



## MariLea (29 Luglio 2022)

certamente


----------



## Nono (9 Settembre 2022)

È tornato Cobra Kai


----------



## Angie17 (9 Settembre 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> È tornato Cobra Kai


  A che stagione siamo?  4 o 5?


----------



## Nono (9 Settembre 2022)

Angie17 ha detto:


> A che stagione siamo?  4 o 5?


È uscita oggi la quinta


----------



## Angie17 (9 Settembre 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> È uscita oggi la quinta


Ah allora appena trovo un po' di tempo la vedo..


----------



## Nono (9 Settembre 2022)

Finita la prima puntata


----------



## Pincopallino (10 Settembre 2022)

Io devo tirare le due, poi esco e vado in discoteca, cioè nel parcheggio della discoteca. Speriamo sia qualche mamma in pigiama o vestaglia. 
E speriamo anche che esca prima delle 3.30.
l’e’ dura.


----------



## Nono (11 Settembre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Io devo tirare le due, poi esco e vado in discoteca, cioè nel parcheggio della discoteca. Speriamo sia qualche mamma in pigiama o vestaglia.
> E speriamo anche che esca prima delle 3.30.
> l’e’ dura.


Caro Pinco .... già dato.   

Però ti mancheranno quei momenti


----------



## Reginatriste72 (11 Settembre 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Caro Pinco .... già dato.
> 
> Però ti mancheranno quei momenti


Hai ragione a me mancano tanto


----------



## bravagiulia75 (11 Settembre 2022)

Reginatriste72 ha detto:


> Hai ragione a me mancano tanto


Io sono onesta....non li sopporto....
Quei momenti un cazzo...
Se un figlio è così autonomo da scegliere di andare in un locale o nell' altro...ci deve andare e tornare...

Io uscivo e tornavo...in un modo o nell' altro...
Piuttosto in bici...in motorino con l amico ...
In macchina...con l amico dell' amico del cugino...
Ma tornavo
Se esci devi sapere come tornare... altrimenti stai a casa...
Per me non esiste andarli a prendere...o portarli...

Per fortuna i miei figli hanno un padre...


----------



## Brunetta (11 Settembre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Io sono onesta....non li sopporto....
> Quei momenti un cazzo...
> Se un figlio è così autonomo da scegliere di andare in un locale o nell' altro...ci deve andare e tornare...
> 
> ...


Anche perché l'autonomia presuppone una età.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (11 Settembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Anche perché l'autonomia presuppone una età.


Certo...
Io a 16 anni andavo e tornavo...
Se puoi andare ..puoi tornare...
Se non puoi...
Per me puoi stare a casa...


----------



## omicron (11 Settembre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Certo...
> Io a 16 anni andavo e tornavo...
> Se puoi andare ..puoi tornare...
> Se non puoi...
> Per me puoi stare a casa...


Sempre perché tu vivi in una grande città e ci sono i mezzi


----------



## Nocciola (11 Settembre 2022)

Piuttosto che farli tornare alle 3 di notte con non si chi mi sono sempre alzata d andata a recuperarli
Era anche un modo per vedere che posti frequentavano e che tipo di persone frequentavano 
Per cui ho fatto ill taxi per due anni con uno e con l’altro. Portando a casa sempre altri 3 mentre i loro genitori dormivano sereni (non capirò mai come si faccia a dormire con un figlio fuori casa )


----------



## bravagiulia75 (11 Settembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Sempre perché tu vivi in una grande città e ci sono i mezzi


Assolutamente no...in provincia...
Io sono contraria a scarrozzare i figli...
Ma mio marito no...


----------



## bravagiulia75 (11 Settembre 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Piuttosto che farli tornare alle 3 di notte con non si chi mi sono sempre alzata d andata a recuperarli
> Era anche un modo per vedere che posti frequentavano e che tipo di persone frequentavano
> Per cui ho fatto ill taxi per due anni con uno e con l’altro. Portando a casa sempre altri 3 mentre i loro genitori dormivano sereni (non capirò mai come si faccia a dormire con un figlio fuori casa )


Infatti a me va mio marito...
O spesso stanno da me in taverna..  
Tirano mattina...ma almeno so dove sono e con chi...
Gli amici di mia figlia bene o male li conosco...
Il piccolo al momento esce ma non tantissimo


----------



## Brunetta (11 Settembre 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Piuttosto che farli tornare alle 3 di notte con non si chi mi sono sempre alzata d andata a recuperarli
> Era anche un modo per vedere che posti frequentavano e che tipo di persone frequentavano
> Per cui ho fatto ill taxi per due anni con uno e con l’altro. Portando a casa sempre altri 3 mentre i loro genitori dormivano sereni (non capirò mai come si faccia a dormire con un figlio fuori casa )


Ieri chiacchierata con figli e c. Sono riemerse dalla memoria gli intoppi per gite e viaggi e abbiamo riso tanto.  Mia figlia ha ricordato di quando si era svegliata tardi per essere trasportata all'alba da un'altra mamma e allora mi aveva svegliata. Non mi ricordavo.  Ho riso tanto.  Lei pensava che l'avrei giustamente insultata.  
Poi in discoteca solo una volta e mio figlio mai. Ma perché non piaceva.


----------



## omicron (11 Settembre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Assolutamente no...in provincia...
> Io sono contraria a scarrozzare i figli...
> Ma mio marito no...


In provincia… certo
Qui le discoteche stanno in mezzo ad un campo in mezzo al nulla… servizio pubblico inesistente andje di giorno figurati di notte… tutti chiusi in casa


----------



## bravagiulia75 (11 Settembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> In provincia… certo
> Qui le discoteche stanno in mezzo ad un campo in mezzo al nulla… servizio pubblico inesistente andje di giorno figurati di notte… tutti chiusi in casa


Mi spiace...
Organizza qualcosa in casa....mia figlia lo fa...
Ma non posso sostenere da sola la vita a Milano....


----------



## Pincopallino (11 Settembre 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Piuttosto che farli tornare alle 3 di notte con non si chi mi sono sempre alzata d andata a recuperarli
> Era anche un modo per vedere che posti frequentavano e che tipo di persone frequentavano
> Per cui ho fatto ill taxi per due anni con uno e con l’altro. Portando a casa sempre altri 3 mentre i loro genitori dormivano sereni (non capirò mai come si faccia a dormire con un figlio fuori casa )


Io per scelta faccio sempre il ritorno, in tutte le stagioni. A volte esco prima e vado a correre in piena notte nella zona in cui sono a divertirsi, a volte invece dormo in macchina, ho la fortuna di poter dormire poco, ma anche di addormentarmi ovunque.


----------



## Reginatriste72 (11 Settembre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Io sono onesta....non li sopporto....
> Quei momenti un cazzo...
> Se un figlio è così autonomo da scegliere di andare in un locale o nell' altro...ci deve andare e tornare...
> 
> ...


Io sempre fatto, dividendo il compito con altri papà, perché il loro non era in grado di farlo…
Ma piuttosto che sapere che andavano a ballare o a bere in un locale e poi si mettevano  alla guida, mi svegliavo alle tre e andavo a prenderli… mai pesato anzi ripeto a me un po’ manca ora che sono tutti e tre abbastanza indipendenti e non vanno più ne a ballare ne a bere


----------



## Reginatriste72 (11 Settembre 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Piuttosto che farli tornare alle 3 di notte con non si chi mi sono sempre alzata d andata a recuperarli
> Era anche un modo per vedere che posti frequentavano e che tipo di persone frequentavano
> Per cui ho fatto ill taxi per due anni con uno e con l’altro. Portando a casa sempre altri 3 mentre i loro genitori dormivano sereni (non capirò mai come si faccia a dormire con un figlio fuori casa )


A volte magari si crolla per la stanchezza, a me capitava di addormentarmi sul divano e mettevo tipo tre sveglie per paura di non arrivare in tempo! Anche io avevo sempre la macchina piena e mi divertivo a parlare con i loro amici  si scoprono un sacco di cose sui giovani !


----------



## omicron (11 Settembre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Mi spiace...
> Organizza qualcosa in casa....mia figlia lo fa...
> Ma non posso sostenere da sola la vita a Milano....


In casa???? Ma manco per sogno 
Non faccio neanche i compleanni in casa


----------



## bravagiulia75 (11 Settembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> In casa???? Ma manco per sogno
> Non faccio neanche i compleanni in casa


Ribadisco il concetto di base...
Tua figlia ha 4 anni...
Io preferisco avere 10 adolescenti/giovani adulti in casa...
Che fuori..
Poi passo a chiedere chi guida..mi sono offerta di tenerli tutti a dormire piuttosto che farli guidare...
E ti assicuro...lo rifarei 1000 volte...
E loro lo sanno.....e io sono tranquilla


----------



## Nono (11 Settembre 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Piuttosto che farli tornare alle 3 di notte con non si chi mi sono sempre alzata d andata a recuperarli
> Era anche un modo per vedere che posti frequentavano e che tipo di persone frequentavano
> Per cui ho fatto ill taxi per due anni con uno e con l’altro. Portando a casa sempre altri 3 mentre i loro genitori dormivano sereni (non capirò mai come si faccia a dormire con un figlio fuori casa )


Perché c'era qualcuno che faceva il mestiere di genitore al posto loro ...


----------



## omicron (11 Settembre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Ribadisco il concetto di base...
> Tua figlia ha 4 anni...
> Io preferisco avere 10 adolescenti/giovani adulti in casa...
> Che fuori..
> ...


Quindi alla fine li fai stare in casa per essere sicura te 
Come quelli che sono contenti che i figli si fidanzano in casa a 15 anni perché così sanno con chi sono 
Poi sai io in discoteca ci sono andata 2 volte perché mi faceva schifo
Però i miei per quanto non dessero tantissima libertà
Non hanno mai fatto storie per venirmi a prendere


----------



## Nocciola (11 Settembre 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Perché c'era qualcuno che faceva il mestiere di genitore al posto loro ...


Ogni tanto domando ai loro amici se sono orfani


----------



## Nocciola (11 Settembre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Ribadisco il concetto di base...
> Tua figlia ha 4 anni...
> Io preferisco avere 10 adolescenti/giovani adulti in casa...
> Che fuori..
> ...


Anche io sono più tranquilla quando stanno da me. Resta che escono e se vanno a ballare tornano a notte inoltrata e io faccio (facevo) il taxi più che volentieri piuttosto che saperlo in giro di notte


----------



## Brunetta (11 Settembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> In provincia… certo
> Qui le discoteche stanno in mezzo ad un campo in mezzo al nulla… servizio pubblico inesistente andje di giorno figurati di notte… tutti chiusi in casa


Si sopravvive anche senza andare in discoteca.


----------



## omicron (12 Settembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Si sopravvive anche senza andare in discoteca.


Ah io ci sono andata due volte il sabato sera 
È una manciata di volte la domenica pomeriggio 
Ma proprio non mi piaceva 
Avevo amici però che si facevano tutti i sabato sera fino alle 3/4 del mattino
Se qualcuno aveva la macchina faceva il pulmino (e ovviamente non beveva)


----------



## Foglia (12 Settembre 2022)

I miei mai venuti a prendermi una volta , dovevo avere con chi tornare.


----------



## Brunetta (12 Settembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Ah io ci sono andata due volte il sabato sera
> È una manciata di volte la domenica pomeriggio
> Ma proprio non mi piaceva
> Avevo amici però che si facevano tutti i sabato sera fino alle 3/4 del mattino
> Se qualcuno aveva la macchina faceva il pulmino (e ovviamente non beveva)


Al di là di ciò che piace, si possono fare distinzioni tra attività fattibili e no.
Altrimenti ha ragione Etta che il suo svago è farsi scopare da un pirla.


----------



## ologramma (12 Settembre 2022)

Noi mai andati  , erano automuniti o accompagnati, prima volta  del grande ansioso ,poi l'ansia l'ho lasciata alla mi signora avevo sonno ,non c'è la facevo a stare sveglio così dopo anche lei perché spesso ritornavano alle 4 o alle 5.
Non  ho più di queste preoccupazioni quindi ninna presto e sveglia alle 5


----------



## omicron (12 Settembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Al di là di ciò che piace, si possono fare distinzioni tra attività fattibili e no.
> Altrimenti ha ragione Etta che il suo svago è farsi scopare da un pirla.


L’attività era fattibile perché all’epoca nessuno aveva voglia di avere ragazzini urlanti in casa a far casino fino a tardi, i pigiama party erano realtà solo americana, adesso usa anche da noi, francamente ho sempre preferito uscire


----------



## Brunetta (12 Settembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> L’attività era fattibile perché all’epoca nessuno aveva voglia di avere ragazzini urlanti in casa a far casino fino a tardi, i pigiama party erano realtà solo americana, adesso usa anche da noi, francamente ho sempre preferito uscire


Non credo che i ragazzini urlanti del pigiama party siano della stessa età di quelli da discoteca. 
Ho provato più volte a proporre discussioni sulla consapevolezza educativa di certe scelte,  ma nessuno mi ha capito.  
Io credo che portare i bambini a fare una passeggiata in montagna non sia la stessa cosa che portarli a Gardaland. E ovviamente ho fatto entrambe le cose.
Però è il genitore che fa interpretare anche emotivamente le esperienze.  Se sa far vedere la bellezza in una cosa o in un'altra. 
Ho scoperto recentemente la presenza di bimbetti ai concerti pop con le cuffie per proteggere le orecchie.  Io pensavo che potessero essere lasciati dai nonni o con la babysitter.  Non capivo che volevano proprio condividere quella esperienza.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (12 Settembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Quindi alla fine li fai stare in casa per essere sicura te
> Come quelli che sono contenti che i figli si fidanzano in casa a 15 anni perché così sanno con chi sono
> Poi sai io in discoteca ci sono andata 2 volte perché mi faceva schifo
> Però i miei per quanto non dessero tantissima libertà
> Non hanno mai fatto storie per venirmi a prendere


Non li faccio stare io a casa...
Ci stanno loro....
Mia figlia mi chiede se possono venire gli amici a casa ns e che faccio le dico no state in mezzo ad una strada???


----------



## omicron (12 Settembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non credo che i ragazzini urlanti del pigiama party siano della stessa età di quelli da discoteca.
> Ho provato più volte a proporre discussioni sulla consapevolezza educativa di certe scelte,  ma nessuno mi ha capito.
> Io credo che portare i bambini a fare una passeggiata in montagna non sia la stessa cosa che portarli a Gardaland. E ovviamente ho fatto entrambe le cose.
> Però è il genitore che fa interpretare anche emotivamente le esperienze.  Se sa far vedere la bellezza in una cosa o in un'altra.
> Ho scoperto recentemente la presenza di bimbetti ai concerti pop con le cuffie per proteggere le orecchie.  Io pensavo che potessero essere lasciati dai nonni o con la babysitter.  Non capivo che volevano proprio condividere quella esperienza.


mah oddio... bravagiulia ha scritto che la figlia sta in casa e ha approssimativamente sui 18 anni, poi certo i pigiama party sono più frequenti intorno ai 14/15 anni, ma quando avevo quell'età io ce ne erano di miei coetanei che andavano in discoteca 



bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Non li faccio stare io a casa...
> Ci stanno loro....
> Mia figlia mi chiede se possono venire gli amici a casa ns e che faccio le dico no state in mezzo ad una strada???


e allora il fatto che mia figlia abbia 5 anni non c'entra nulla e neanche che tu a prenderla non ci vai, visto che è lei che non vuole uscire


----------



## bravagiulia75 (12 Settembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> mah oddio... bravagiulia ha scritto che la figlia sta in casa e ha approssimativamente sui 18 anni, poi certo i pigiama party sono più frequenti intorno ai 14/15 anni, ma quando avevo quell'età io ce ne erano di miei coetanei che andavano in discoteca
> 
> 
> e allora il fatto che mia figlia abbia 5 anni non c'entra nulla e neanche che tu a prenderla non ci vai, visto che è lei che non vuole uscire


???
Mia figlia fa serate per locali come serate in casa (avendo una taverna enorme possono stare comodamente li...)
A recuperarla ci pensa il consorte (anche perché guidi pochissimo io ..)o torna con altri genitori (c è chi fa l andata chi il ritorno)o con amici già patentati....
Non fanno il pigiama party...cazzo anche no ..
Tu mai stata in casa di qualcuno???
O sempre in giro per locali?


----------



## omicron (12 Settembre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> ???
> Mia figlia fa serate per locali come serate in casa (avendo una taverna enorme possono stare comodamente li...)
> A recuperarla ci pensa il consorte (anche perché guidi pochissimo io ..)o torna con altri genitori (c è chi fa l andata chi il ritorno)o con amici già patentati....
> Non fanno il pigiama party...cazzo anche no ..
> ...


al massimo a casa del ragazzo ma non tutta la notte, e neanche a casa a far festicciole con le amiche, tutta la notte ai miei tempi non usava, non lo faceva nessuno, infatti si usciva proprio per non avere i genitori intorno, poi finché eri appiedato dovevi farti  venire a prendere, quando avevamo qualcuno che guidava e aveva la macchina, facevamo le macchinate, anche se i miei preferivano portarmi e prendermi, una volta sono uscita col motorino (d'estate), me lo hanno rinfacciato per un sacco di tempo


----------



## CIRCE74 (12 Settembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> al massimo a casa del ragazzo ma non tutta la notte, e neanche a casa a far festicciole con le amiche, tutta la notte ai miei tempi non usava, non lo faceva nessuno, infatti si usciva proprio per non avere i genitori intorno, poi finché eri appiedato dovevi farti  venire a prendere, quando avevamo qualcuno che guidava e aveva la macchina, facevamo le macchinate, anche se i miei preferivano portarmi e prendermi, una volta sono uscita col motorino (d'estate), me lo hanno rinfacciato per un sacco di tempo


Io e il mio gruppetto di amiche stavamo anche in casa, ma in genere di pomeriggio...la sera sono iniziata ad andare per locali verso i 18 anni perché iniziammo ad avere la patente ed ad essere più indipendenti...ai nostri tempi i genitori non ci pensavano proprio ad alzarsi in piena notte per venirci a prendere.
Adesso la situazione è cambiata...spesso sono i genitori che preferiscono andarli a prendere per evitare di farli salire in macchina con amici che hanno la patente da 3 giorni anche perché la situazione delle strade è di molto peggiorata e il pericolo effettivamente è più alto rispetto a quello delle nostre generazioni.
Anche il rapporto genitore/figli è cambiato...i ragazzi di oggi si fanno molti meno problemi di noi a condividere le loro cose con gli adulti, gli amici spesso gironzolano per casa e viene naturale restare a cena e se la serata va avanti fino a tardi spesso restare a dormire...a me personalmente va più che bene, preferisco conoscere bene chi frequentano le mie figlie piuttosto che saperle a zonzo con chissà chi...
Noto con piacere che le amiche di mia figlia spesso quando pranzano o cenano a casa mia si fermano con me mentre riordino per fare due chiacchiere, mi raccontano le loro storie e molte volte mi chiedono anche consigli...questo serve molto anche per dare un occhio in più a quello che combinano...è successo che magari qualcuna avesse detto a me cose che era meglio sapessero anche in casa sua, io parlo con i loro genitori e loro riprendono il discorso a casa senza fare sapere loro che la cosa era trapelata da me...stessa cosa successa al contrario...ci aiutiamo tra genitori a tenere un po' le redini delle situazioni.


----------



## Vera (12 Settembre 2022)

Mia figlia in discoteca ci va, sempre se mettono della buona musica (così dice lei). Altrimenti passano tutti una serata nel parco vicino casa, in giardino da me o da altri. Fino ad un anno fa li accompagnavo e li andavo a prendere, a turno soprattutto con un papà. C'è sempre qualcuno a cui rompe fare da taxi.
Ora sono in fase patente. Uno di loro l'ha già presa ed ho smesso di uscire di notte come una scappata di casa


----------



## Nocciola (12 Settembre 2022)

Vera ha detto:


> Mia figlia in discoteca ci va, sempre se mettono della buona musica (così dice lei). Altrimenti passano tutti una serata nel parco vicino casa, in giardino da me o da altri. Fino ad un anno fa li accompagnavo e li andavo a prendere, a turno soprattutto con un papà. C'è sempre qualcuno a cui rompe fare da taxi.
> Ora sono in fase patente. Uno di loro l'ha già presa ed ho smesso di uscire di notte come una scappata di casa


Io uscivo in pigiama e in ciabatte 
Ho sempre pensato che mi avrebbero arrestata o portato in manicomio se mi avessero fermato


----------



## Pincopallino (12 Settembre 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Io uscivo in pigiama e in ciabatte
> Ho sempre pensato che mi avrebbero arrestata o portato in manicomio se mi avessero fermato


Pure io. In inverno soprattutto, esco in pigiama, felpa, ciabatte e guido con Le calze, come anche il camper del resto.


----------



## Pincopallino (12 Settembre 2022)

Vera ha detto:


> Mia figlia in discoteca ci va, sempre se mettono della buona musica (così dice lei). Altrimenti passano tutti una serata nel parco vicino casa, in giardino da me o da altri. Fino ad un anno fa li accompagnavo e li andavo a prendere, a turno soprattutto con un papà. C'è sempre qualcuno a cui rompe fare da taxi.
> Ora sono in fase patente. Uno di loro l'ha già presa ed ho smesso di uscire di notte come una scappata di casa


I miei figli fanno di tutto, parchetto, discoteca, gite in montagna, serate nel salone dell’oratorio, partite a calcetto, serate a casa dell’uno o dell’altro, una cosa non esclude l’altra. Io li vado a prendere altri li portano, per me il tema nemmeno si pone, lo trovo molto scontato nel ruolo di genitore. E non paragono nemmeno quello che facevo io a quello che fanno loro, perché i tempi, le abitudini, i divertimenti sono cambiati. E chi non corr Assieme al cambiamento, perché dice ai miei tempi non era così rispondo quindi di tornare a vivere come viveva ai suoi tempi, e’ Solo un falsone. 
Prima cosa buttare nel multipack tutti i cellulari di casa o quantomeno il suo, con accesso ai vari social, forum e whatsapp compresi. Buttare Netflix, Sky, Amazon Prime e tenersi solo rai1, rai2, Capodistria. Comoda dire che GLI ALTRI devono fare in un modo, quando per primi chi lo scrive non lo fa.


----------



## danny (13 Settembre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Adesso la situazione è cambiata...spesso sono i genitori che preferiscono andarli a prendere per evitare di farli salire in macchina con amici che hanno la patente da 3 giorni anche *perché la situazione delle strade è di molto peggiorata* e il pericolo effettivamente è più alto rispetto a quello delle nostre generazioni.


Diciamo che i ragazzi di oggi bevono più superalcolici rispetto alla nostra generazione.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (13 Settembre 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Diciamo che i ragazzi di oggi bevono più superalcolici rispetto alla nostra generazione.


È vero l ho notato anche io....
E poi...ci sono alcuni negozianti che vendono le bottiglie di alcolici senza chiedere i documenti...
Da me sto negozietto è frequentatissimo...


----------



## Brunetta (13 Settembre 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Diciamo che i ragazzi di oggi bevono più superalcolici rispetto alla nostra generazione.


Perché culturalmente, attraverso le fiction, è passata l’idea che ci si diverte così.


----------



## CIRCE74 (13 Settembre 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Diciamo che i ragazzi di oggi bevono più superalcolici rispetto alla nostra generazione.


Allora la gente che conoscevo io era già avanti


----------



## ologramma (13 Settembre 2022)

e pensare che io bevitore di vino , moderatamente ,ora astemio  , miei figli in gioventù  neanche un goccio , ora da sposati  apprezzano il vino famoso e particolare  , lo avvicinano alle varie pietanze  , bo si saranno informati dopo?


----------



## Vera (13 Settembre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> È vero l ho notato anche io....
> E poi...ci sono alcuni negozianti che vendono le bottiglie di alcolici senza chiedere i documenti...
> Da me sto negozietto è frequentatissimo...


Vero, posso confermare, a me non lo chiedono mai


----------



## bravagiulia75 (13 Settembre 2022)

Vera ha detto:


> Vero, posso confermare, a me non lo chiedono mai


....
Ai minorenni...


----------



## Vera (13 Settembre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> ....
> Ai minorenni...


Tzè


----------



## danny (13 Settembre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> È vero l ho notato anche io....
> E poi...ci sono alcuni negozianti che vendono le bottiglie di alcolici senza chiedere i documenti...
> Da me sto negozietto è frequentatissimo...





Brunetta ha detto:


> Perché culturalmente, attraverso le fiction, è passata l’idea che ci si diverte così.


Entrambe le cose.
Stupisce che a 15/16 anni ci si diverta di più con la tequila che con il sesso.
Anche se entrambi sono praticati, intendo.
E stupisce come i genitori lascino che i figli facciano feste private alcoliche da cui tornano storti.
Ogni volta mi incazzo per questo.
L'ultima in un appartamento in centro a Milano, non stiamo parlando di Degradoland.
Era così nei paesi anglosassoni, una volta.
Da noi, Veneto escluso, al massimo birra.
Che si ritorni ad andare normalmente e finalmente nei locali - più controllati - come anni fa.


----------



## Brunetta (13 Settembre 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Entrambe le cose.
> Stupisce che a 15/16 anni ci si diverta di più con la tequila che con il sesso.
> Anche se entrambi sono praticati, intendo.
> E stupisce come i genitori lascino che i figli facciano feste private alcoliche da cui tornano storti.
> ...


Io sono convinta dell’efficacia della “pubblicità“ indiretta attraverso le fiction.
Essendo una fruitrice di lunga data di ogni tipo di fiction, ho potuto osservare un crescendo di indulgenza nei confronti del consumo ricreativo di alcol.
Così come dagli anni quaranta fino agli anni settanta gli attori e le attrici protagonisti fumavano e attraverso il fumo seducevano o mostravano sicurezza, gradualmente si è aggiunto poi l’alcol. In seguito è scomparso il tabacco, lasciando alcol e altre sostanze.
Chi ha visto la bellissima serie Mad Men avrà visto come la pubblicità del fumo era sempre associata a immagini vincenti.
Invece l’alcol in tutte le sue forme è stato presentato come momento di relax, perfino per medici, o come sistema per superare le difficoltà. Contestualmente è aumentato il tasso alcolico di birra e vino, spacciato come miglioramento della qualità. Il maggior tasso alcolico non solo aumenta l’effetto, ma anche la dipendenza, esattamente come era stato fatto con la nicotina per le sigarette.


----------



## Nono (15 Settembre 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> È tornato Cobra Kai


Niente male il finale


----------



## Aloisia (19 Settembre 2022)

Più Netflix che Prime, è più affine ai miei gusti. 

Ora sto guardando la serie "The terminal list", su Prime. Thriller d azione di un navy Seal che medita vendetta. Bella movimentata ed intricata il giusto , mi piace.


----------



## Brunetta (19 Settembre 2022)

Dopesick - Dichiarazione di dipendenza - Wikipedia
					






					it.wikipedia.org
				



Ha ricevuto più riconoscimenti agli Emmy.
La storia di Dopesick è vera, e tra flashback e salti temporali si sofferma in modo coeso e deciso sugli aspetti più drammatici di un’epidemia tutt’ora incontrollata, esaminando come una sola compagnia abbia innescato la peggiore crisi farmaceutica della storia americana.
Ne parla in modo giornalistico Francesco Costa in Questa è l’America. Colpisce il cinismo industriale.


----------

